# Maximale Bitmap-Größe in Corel



## hotzen1 (12. Januar 2006)

hallo, folgendes Problem:

Ich habe einen recht großen Digiprint für eine LKW Seite erstellen, ca. 14 x 3 m.
Die Datei (CDR11) habe ich im Verhältniss 1:10 angelegt, da es aufgrund enthaltener
Transparenzen, Verläufe und Schatten definitiv nicht aus Corel zu drucken ist, muss
ich es als TIF exportieren, nur stellt mir da Corel jedesmal ein bein, wenn ich die datei
in eine Bitmap meinetwegen mit 800dpi anlegen will streikt es. Ich muss es aber so hoch
auflösen, denn 100dpi in der Endgröße sollten schon noch sein. Gibt es da irgend ne Einstellung? Wie kriege ich die 140cmx30cm Datei in diese Auflösung, das muss doch irgendwie gehn? Oder vielleicht habt ihr andere Lösungsansätze! Danke im Voraus

Raini!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

Nur nebenbei: Bei 1,40 x 3 Metern reicht 100 dpi vollkommen aus.
Denn normalerweise geht man ja bei solchen Großformatdrucken nicht nah an das Objekt heran,
erst recht nicht an den von Dir beschriebenem LKW.

Gruß Markus


----------



## hotzen1 (13. Januar 2006)

hallo markus, ja das ist mir schon klar das die 100dpi völlig ausreichend sind im endformat 14 METER x 3 METER. (hatte mich im ersten Beitrag vertippt) Meine Frage belief sich auf die 1:10 Datei, die bekomme ich im corel nicht so hoch aufgelöst, dass in der Endgröße noch 100 dpi übrigbleiben. Wahrscheinlich muss ich das Bild aufteilen....


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Januar 2006)

Hi,
kenn mich jetzt mit CD nicht aus, aber könntest du den nicht die Auflösung erhöhen und die Abmessungen veringern? Also z.B. 300 dpi und 450 cm x 100 cm.

Gruß


----------

